# Verkaufe S5 Baugruppen (2 arcnet und 3 IP246)



## Jochen Kühner (17 April 2011)

Habe noch folgende funktionsfähigen S5 Baugruppen zu verscherbeln:

2x Berthel S5-ARCNET 0038-H000100 
2x IP246 (6ES5246-4UA41)
1x IP246 (6ES5246-4UA31)

Bei Interesse mit Angebot melden!

Der meistbietende bekommt Sie!

Kann natürlich einzeln gekauft werden!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (21 April 2011)

Also Baugruppen sollten auf jeden Fall noch laufen, sind aus einer Anlage vor ca. 6 Monaten beim umrüsten auf S7 ausgebaut worden!

Rechnung kann Ich auch austellen (ohne Mwst, da Kleingewerbe)


----------



## woisi (11 Mai 2011)

gibts die Baugruppen noch ?
S5-ARCNET 0038-H000100 EZ????


----------

